# Pigeon poop in my eye



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i was cleaning and trying to scrape off a hard chunk of poop and the dry poop got in my eye, what are the chances of parasites and diease that comes with that


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Pigeonfriends said:


> i was cleaning and trying to scrape off a hard chunk of poop and the dry poop got in my eye, what are the chances of parasites and diease that comes with that


hehehehehe  I shouldn't laugh ........I'm sorry !

I promise you'll be ok .......if anything like that happens , immediately flush your eye with tepid water 1 - 3 times . If you feel that your eye is irratated still , probably consult a health professional .

In actual fact while scraping my perches once ......the paint scaper I use is somewhat flexible and just the way it happened was that part of a pigeon turd flicked into my mouth , pretty gross huh ?

I just rinsed my mouth out and brushed my teeth and problem solved .


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You'll be ok.
I assume your birds are healthy.

Reti


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nothing really, you must have already washed your eyes in running water. That would do it. You only need to use some medication if there is persistent irritation or itch.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

whytwings said:


> hehehehehe  I shouldn't laugh ........I'm sorry !
> 
> I promise you'll be ok .......if anything like that happens , immediately flush your eye with tepid water 1 - 3 times . If you feel that your eye is irratated still , probably consult a health professional .
> 
> ...


LOL...Love your response!


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

They say it is considered lucky to be pooped on by a pigeon.  I guess that is about the same... 
I don't know about in the mouth, that made me gag just reading it. But I guess that is just one of the facts of bird-keeping.


----------



## Chicken farmer (Aug 3, 2012)

whytwings said:


> hehehehehe  I shouldn't laugh ........I'm sorry !
> 
> I promise you'll be ok .......if anything like that happens , immediately flush your eye with tepid water 1 - 3 times . If you feel that your eye is irratated still , probably consult a health professional .
> 
> ...


My aunt while in vet school was learning how to clean the anal glands of a cat, some squirted in her mouth. she said it wasn't to bad tasting, just really salty.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Chicken farmer said:


> My aunt while in vet school was learning how to clean the anal glands of a cat, some squirted in her mouth. she said it wasn't to bad tasting, just really salty.


LOL..... One of the girls I work with was expressing anal glands on a dog....it sprayed across her face and glasses! Gross.....but I never laughed so hard in my life! Advise.....ALWAYS stand off to the side!


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Chicken farmer, I am scarred for life and I didn't even see it.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

A cat jizzed in her mouth


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad you guys find it funny, my eye is still kinda itchy, but anyways try to wash it out of my eye at the time but its hard with a natural reaction of wanting to close them.


----------



## haley (1 mo ago)

Pigeonfriends said:


> i was cleaning and trying to scrape off a hard chunk of poop and the dry poop got in my eye, what are the chances of parasites and diease that comes with that


L u suck fr fatherless bozo I AM THE BIRD PULL UP YOU WONT


----------

